# Harbinger 320 mma glove



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

Anyone know the best (what i really mean is cheapest:thumb) place to buy the Harbinger 320 glove.

I tried to buy it from the scumbags at mmaavenue but they not answering and not delivered.

Will need to get a refund via moneybookers from them this Thursday.

Any guys got this in stock in a small please?

Thanks


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Alan.

They're about Â£5-6 out of my price range.

Thanks a lot though.

Not many places seem to stock them.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi mate they would be Â£34.99 from me with free delivery...havent got any in at the moment though, i think i have some coming in, in a few weeks - if you cant wait that long we have the hayabusa gloves in which are also Â£34.99 with free delivery

*Edit they are now in stock* http://www.mmafactory.co.uk/harbinger-mma-gloves-320-824-p.asp


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Mate - I work with Marc.....

Just for your info I think the Harbinger one's are the one's I have - Had em for years sorry can't remember which site I used - cost me around Â£40.00 even back then - are these the one's with the bar in the palm? (are you aware of that?), if so, you will have to cut the hard plastic bar out and then either superglue the space back together or the other alternative is to undo the stitching (not and easy job I would imagine) they are really good gloves - but you will not be able to wear em for BJJ with the bar in and I personally found it annoying trying to punch with the bar in, kept bruising my palm - hence why when I done research (think it was on SFUK) a guy mentioned what he had done re the bar - hence when I bought em I had my scissors and superglue to hand...if you can't be arsed with that get the Hyabusa just as good quality imo and as good as you will get interms of support and comfort...however, less wrist support :thumb .


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey guys

I actually did buy the Hayabusa glove from Marc.

I'm finding the hayabusa glove is causing me bruising/blisters/cuts near my last to knuckles on both hands and also on the 1 st joint on the last two finger of both hands.

I know the gloves are new and will soften, but my hands have taken a beaten ,and that was from just shadow boxing at home last night.

can you guys recommend me some kind of wraps or inner.

my hands will be chewed at this rate.

thanks


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

You mentinoed they are too loose in your pm, we have just got in the new Punchtown range - we have the gel gloves and cotton hand wraps the gel gloves are really good and will solve the problem of 'loose glove' they will (along will a billion other products make there way onto the site eventually) They are Â£7.99


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

yes yes i can have the gel gloves in a size small please.

is there different colours??

can you mail me a paypal invoice for the payment please.

thank you

Marc


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

They only do black at the moment, ill check what sizes we have (i think they only do a standard size though) but if there no good you can return them - i'll email you over an invoice this afternoon mate


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

did int get that invoice marc so cant make payment.

can you send it through and i can pay it, at least that way you can ship them out tomorrow for me.


----------



## DeanCoulson (Mar 12, 2010)

Marc

Do you have any of the Harbinger 320 gloves in yet?

regards

Dean


----------



## DirtyBoxer (Mar 14, 2010)

We would love to get you guys some gear to review! First 2 people to email me at [email protected] are getting some free Dirty Boxer gear! Include your waist and shirt size please!


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

^ Woo, will give that a go.

***

I have the harbringer MMA gloves, I used to think harbringer was a pretty shoddy brand, but since I got these gloves I've turned that decision around!

The gloves have amazing wrist support, which is perfect for me as I use it on focus pads/thai pads/heavy bag and when I do that, it also includes circuit training.

Yes there is a bar in the upper palm area, but it's to help you keep a solid fist, and during extended workouts (especially circuit workouts) - we all know we go slack handed and chances for injury shoot up - having the bar there and a great wrist support does wonders for it. Especially on circuits with punching, pressups/sprawls etc. You can also pick up weights with these gloves using your hands as hooks as you should be doing on things such as upright rows and bent over rows etc.

The other point is, these are small and compact enough to keep at the bottom of a small rucksack - which I take to the gym everytime with my protein shakes, towel, chalk, wrist wraps etc. etc. So if I am finished on the weights and fancy an extra session of heavy bag/circuit (i.e. there are some nice ladies watching in the gym and I wish to prolong my presence) then by all means it's quite a handy convenience


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I used a stanley knife (on the Harbinger) an cut the bar out and then just superglued the slit - this way I can grip properly when rolling - which I could not do with the bar in, also, I found if doing lots of sprawls inbetween heavy bag for example the bar would start to bruise my palm) I have the Hayabusa as well and these are just as good to be honest - just depends on how far down the finger and general fit you like....I have had both a couple of years and both are still mint :thumb .


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

Speaking of which there is one problem I remember on the harbringers - the little finger loop is the same diameter as all the others, and can chafe and bruise the small finger/skin inbetween the small finger and ring finger as it's quite loose. Not a big issue, you hardly feel it if at all, but it's defo noticable when you take the gloves off.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

The harbingers are now in stock here

Harbinger MMA Gloves 320


----------

